# leaving Egypt



## kazoos (Jan 16, 2009)

I will shortly be leaving Egypt for the UK, but as I have a dog and cat travelling with me I want to avoid them having to stay in quarantine, so I am thinking of going to either France or Cyprus for six months. However, I have heard that as Egypt has a high rabies risk, entering France may require a period of quarantine -does anyone know if this is true? Also does anyone know if its the same for entering Southern Cyprus?
Thankfully the pets are up to date with jabs ect but I am aware that they will need some further medical intervention prior to leaving Egypt. My current vet does not provide medical support for pets travelling overseas, so I will be looking for a vet that does - any recommendations for a vet in Maadi appreciated


----------

